# What If Battle Royale Became A Reality?



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

For those who have never seen the Japanese movie Battle Royale (hopefully a very small number), it's about a seriously disturbing version of Japan where the economy collapses, unemployment reaches 15% and the youth revolt. In response to the revolt, the Japanese government passes something called the "Battle Royale Act", where every year, a random class of high school freshmen is kidnapped on the last day of school, taken to an island off the coast of Japan, given weapons and supplies, and are forced to kill eachother off until only one remains. The winner gets to rejoin society. The carnage is then broadcast as a reality TV show. 

This is one of the best "conversation" movies ever, because if you watch it in a group, afterwards you start asking one another the question I'm about to ask now:

What would you do if you were in that situtation? 

Your best friend could be in that class. You might have multiple friends in that class. Could you kill them in order to survive? Or maybe the class is full of bullies, thugs and other lowlifes and you consider their fate to be poetic justice. And what about the girl/guy you've had a crush on since 7th Grade? What if you two end up as the last 2 survivors?

Oh, and did I mention that you've been outfitted with an explosive dog collar around your neck, and if a winner is not declared within 72 hours, the collars will all be detonated, killing EVERYONE so that there are no winners? And that if you try to escape from the island, gunner boats will torpedo you as you attempt to swim for it. How pitiful. 

Maybe there's a glitch in the system somewhere that can be exploited. An area not covered by TV Cameras. A part of the computer system vulnerable to viruses. A security guard who sympathizes with your situation and secretly wants to help. You could try to look for elements like this to fight the system, but the gamble is so severe, it's sure to lead to your ultimate destruction if it doesn't work. And maybe everyone else's too.

So...how are you gonna play?


----------



## SilveryScience (Jul 3, 2009)

Call me stupid... but when i first read this post I just couldn't help but think: "Wait, is this really a law in Japan that they made a movie about!?"


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

I think they did a real Battle Royale a while back but they shot it over in Nanking. No, I kid, I kid. Very, very bad joke..

But yeah, I saw the Battle Royale. Good film, although I wasn't too crazy about the sequel. It could happen though, you never know. If people got desperate or sadistic enough they could, even if they were rational before. Look at WWII, normal, decent people before suddenly becoming very violent and doing things that they would usually be apalled at. Or even look at modern stuff like in Sudan. All that's missing is a few camera people and a cash prize. 

If you like Battle Royale, then you should check out the film "Running Man". Or read the book by Richard Bachman (a.k.a Stephen King), which was one of the first novels to have the idea of a reality show involving survival and violence. Not to mention that this was in the early 80's before reality shows began.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Selden said:


> If you like Battle Royale, then you should check out the film "Running Man".







Some of the best one-liners you can hope for in a movie. XD


I will play and win the game by choosing the best weapon:










(GG, suckers.)


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Robatix said:


> I will play and win the game by choosing the best weapon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I counter your best weapon


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Haven't seen the movie, but read the novel. If I had no one worth protecting, I would most definitely commit suicide, I don't value my own life enough to face all that mess. But if there is someone there that I need to protect...then I'll go be incredibly ruthless, or do my best to protect that person. If we were the last two...do you even have to ask? :wink:

But yes, long range weapon is ftw. Looking at the book, seems out of around 40 students (pretty normal class size in Japan) maybe a quarter of them received a weapon with long range potential, usually consisting of couple of sub-machine gun (or any other automatic, can't remember what), very limited number of (and sometimes none of) hunting rifle/shot gun/bow, and rest being pistols. Of course, it depends on the terrain you're in, but a two man team, one member in possession of a rifle, with a decent hiding place/fort will probably have the overwhelming advantage.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Arioche said:


> Haven't seen the movie, but read the novel. If I had no one worth protecting, I would most definitely commit suicide, I don't value my own life enough to face all that mess. But if there is someone there that I need to protect...then I'll go be incredibly ruthless, or do my best to protect that person. If we were the last two...do you even have to ask? :wink:
> 
> But yes, long range weapon is ftw. Looking at the book, seems out of around 40 students (pretty normal class size in Japan) maybe a quarter of them received a weapon with long range potential, usually consisting of couple of sub-machine gun (or any other automatic, can't remember what), very limited number of (and sometimes none of) hunting rifle/shot gun/bow, and rest being pistols. Of course, it depends on the terrain you're in, but a two man team, one member in possession of a rifle, with a decent hiding place/fort will probably have the overwhelming advantage.


Wow, 40 kids to a classroom? Then again, I went to a private school where my class size (ENTIRE class size for my grade) was 15 (30 to a class, since we mixed with the upper and lower grade).

The best weapon though, would probably be a mix between a rifle and machine gun. Having a scope attached would make it FTW. Quick and rapid for short range, strong enough to go far range, and designed for stability. Still, it depends on how skilled someone is and if they can pull it off.

I would team up with everyone and figure a way to get out of it (like some of the kids in the film). Of course, problem is the Tragedy of the Commons. It makes sense to team up but who's going to trust everyone to betray others? And who won't be tempted to betray everyone if their lives are on the line?


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Selden said:


> Wow, 40 kids to a classroom? Then again, I went to a private school where my class size (ENTIRE class size for my grade) was 15 (30 to a class, since we mixed with the upper and lower grade).
> 
> The best weapon though, would probably be a mix between a rifle and machine gun. Having a scope attached would make it FTW. Quick and rapid for short range, strong enough to go far range, and designed for stability. Still, it depends on how skilled someone is and if they can pull it off.
> 
> I would team up with everyone and figure a way to get out of it (like some of the kids in the film). Of course, problem is the Tragedy of the Commons. It makes sense to team up but who's going to trust everyone to betray others? And who won't be tempted to betray everyone if their lives are on the line?


Yeah, automatic rifle will be awesome, but it seems that the government in the series is too cheap for that (or too scared to equip the students with that) unfortunately, lol. :tongue: And I was thinking of spotter/sniper combination, probably wont fight unless there's danger of being discovered or in a situation I know I can shoot to kill without danger of resistance/alerting others nearby. Probably will suck if it's in a jungle/forest setting, unless I can place myself in higher ground, and I'm scared of how much ammo I will have, but with element of suprise, the random factor that other people will be killing each other off, a partner to watch the sniper's weakness of being snuck up on, and with addition of potential paranoia a well placed kill can cause in a horde, I think it'll be pretty good set up.

And I dunno, if there was someone I need to protect, I'll probably be too paranoid to trust too many people. I tend to become blind to anyone else. I would love to be able to say that I will help everyone, but I know I'm not that nice, lol.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Selden said:


> And I counter your best weapon


Better put a mirror on that somewhere, because you're never going to see me coming otherwise.











If my first choice is not available, I would use an HK416 with an attached grenade launcher to dispatch groups of enemy combatants, or to neutralize entrenched positions, such as the kind hinted at in the above posts, and a decent scope, for increased accuracy over medium and longer ranges.


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

How would you define the value of a life, I mean, are any of the lives of those kids worth more than any other? At least that was what I was thinking. though, I think your instincts would just kick in and you would do much anything to survive regardless of the idea above.

It's an effed up movie, lots to think and talk about after.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Robatix said:


> Better put a mirror on that somewhere, because you're never going to see me coming otherwise.
> 
> If my first choice is not available, I would use an HK416 with an attached grenade launcher to dispatch groups of enemy combatants, or to neutralize entrenched positions, such as the kind hinted at in the above posts, and a decent scope, for increased accuracy over medium and longer ranges.


Doesn't matter, AWPs always win. Especially if you're hiding behind a glitch corner.


----------

